# Méssage étrange en lanssant le compte root



## franckdia (8 Avril 2003)

Salut.
J'ai un méssage étrange apparu aujourd'hui lorsque je me logue en root. Juste après avoir rentré le password j'obtiens le méssage suivant :
Bad : modifier in $ (/).
Je suis sous X.10.2.4 , je précise également avoir installé hier soir Mysql v 4.0.12 j'ignore si cela à un rapport.


----------



## maousse (9 Avril 2003)

Tu as installé mysql avec quel méthode ? un package ? fink ?


----------



## franckdia (11 Avril 2003)

Oui, mais ensuite j'ai utilisé la commmade remove, et installé plutôt avec un package en suivant les explications sur le site de Marc Liyanage.


----------



## maousse (11 Avril 2003)

Tu peux copier coller ici ce que te répond la commande $PATH dans ton terminal ?


----------



## franckdia (11 Avril 2003)

Last login: Fri Apr 11 08:35:56 on console
Welcome to Darwin!
[m111:~] franckdia% echo $PATH
/sw/bin:/sw/sbin:/bin:/sbin:/usr/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/X11R6/bin
[m111:~] franckdia% 

Voila, voila


----------



## maousse (12 Avril 2003)

Non, ben en fait,c'est normal de ce côté-là. Je n'ai pas d'autre idée d'où peut venir le problème....


----------



## olof (12 Avril 2003)

Peux-tu nous envoyer ton "fichier de démarrage" (~/.tcshrc ou ~/.bashrc ou ... suivant le shell que tu utilises) ?!?!


----------



## franckdia (13 Avril 2003)

Je ne sais pas si c'est un pico sur ~/.tcshrc que tu veux. Si c'est le cas voila la réponse: setenv PATH $PATH:/usr/local/mysql/bin
Autrement je n'ai pas compris la question.


----------



## olof (14 Avril 2003)

En effet, c'était bien ça.

Je ne connais pas le shell tcsh, mais on dirait que si tu modifies ton fichier ~/.tcshrc en remplaçant la ligne actuelle par celle-ci :

setenv PATH /usr/local/mysql/bin:$PATH

Tu ne devrais plus avoir cette erreur.

Si quelqu'un peut expliquer pourquoi


----------



## franckdia (14 Avril 2003)

Il est tard je vais éssayer cela demain, je vous tiendrais au courant merci pour tout.


----------



## plumber (1 Mai 2003)

c'est le .cshrc du root qu'il faut modifier les enfants
en fait quand tu te logs en root il trouve pas son home c'est tout


----------

